# Polarbear feast!



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/1...r-says-population-is-expanding-not-shrinking/

*'Enjoy!' Environment Minister sparks social media firestorm after tweeting photo of dead polar bear*



> OTTAWA - Environment Minister Leona Aglukkaq is raising a ruckus in social media circles after posting a photo of a freshly killed polar bear on Twitter with the caption: "Enjoy!!"
> 
> And she did so while in Moscow where she is celebrating the 40th anniversary of an agreement on the conservation of polar bears.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the young man for his first bear. That is very exciting! Minister Aglukkaq got it right and all of the nay-sayers need to realize that there isn't a Safeway on every corner in the north-country, and that the people who live there, live their lives based on what they can hunt, fish, gather and garden - and - their gardens do not do well.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Young people fulfilling their native traditions is very, very important. Libtards need to keep their nose out of native affairs, or they can feed themselves to the polar bears, that would be much more productive. Yes I have a problem with know nothing activist whiners


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

He would have died from global warming anyway...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Polar bears or Libtard activists???


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

When I was young there were around 5000 polar bears in Alaska. There are now around 25,000. They try to tell us that the polar bear is having a hard time by showing us pictures of a bear resting on a small iceberg. The edge of the ice is their primary hunting grounds. When swimming across large bodies of water they will rest on any available ice.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Libtards need to keep their nose out of native affairs, or they can feed themselves to the polar bears, that would be much more productive.


Why would you wish that on a bear? Trying to poison it?


----------



## WACHcaribou (Dec 8, 2013)

Polar bears have almost entirely dissapeard from NW Ak, the Kotzebue area used to be "the Polar Bear Capitol of the World" and my wifes cousin Art Feilds was one of the best guides/Hunters around. 

Alska's Bering sea and Chuckchi seas have few islands,and very little to offer a Walrus or Polar Bear when the old thick ice is gone, unlike the Canadian Achepellago, and all the places such can haul out or swim to. Far more walrus and Polar bears are crowded along the beach in summer now, impacting the availabl feed at their concentrations. When the ice receeds past the ccontental shelf along Alaska, walrus and seals cannot dive deep enough to eat. No walrus or Seals, means no Polar Bear feed.

Its been 4 years since one came along and my neighbor caught it just outside the village, but there was a time when keeping an eye out for sow's headed to den up were a worry after freeze up. I personally havent seen a Polar Bear in 6 years, and they used to be fairly regular, even on the southern side of Kotzebue Sound, when my oldest son lives, and activly hunts.


----------

